# Utiliser un Mac SE comme "cadre photo numérique"



## FredStrasbourg (14 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai récemment redonné une seconde jeunesse à un mac SE HDD (nettoyage à fond) en état de marche.
Il trône maintenant sur une étagère. Plutôt que de le laisser inutilisé, j'aimerais l'utiliser pour faire défiler des photos, à la manière des cadres photos numériques qui fleurissent sur les rayons de la Fnac. Je sais que l'écran n'a pas une résolution exceptionnelle, et cette manip serait plus pour le "fun" que pour avoir réellement un rendu photo.
Le système installé est le 7.5.

Existe-t-il pour cette machine un logiciel permettant de faire défiler des photos (jpeg ? pict ?) que j'aurai préalablement adaptées à la résolution voulue sur mon MacPro?


----------



## daffyb (14 Septembre 2007)

ne pouvant essayer, je te donne un lien, au cas o&#249; :
http://www.businessmobile.fr/telecharger/0,39045761,39076007s,00.htm
re-hop
http://www.jagshouse.com/classicsoftware.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2007)

Ou une vieille version de GraphicConverter tournant sous 7.5, en plus, son diaporama permet des effets sympa, et il y a plein de param&#232;tres sur lesquels tu peux agir.

Si tu trouve pas, j'ai ici dans un coin plein de CD de revues, je devrais pouvoir te trouver &#231;a.

Par contre, le Mac SE, pour le rendu des couleurs ... :sifffle:


----------



## FredStrasbourg (14 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour vos recherches.
Pascal 77, si tu remets la main dessus, je suis preneur. Mais te prends pas la tête, je suis pas pressé.

Effectivement, le rendu des couleurs, vu l'écran en niveaux de gris, risque d'être "compliqué" à mettre en oeuvre. Mais comme je l'ai dit, c'est surtout pour le fun...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2007)

fredlimacher a dit:


> Pascal 77, si tu remets la main dessus, je suis preneur. Mais te prends pas la tête, je suis pas pressé.



Oh, ils ne sont pas loin, juste là, dans la boite rouge, à mes pieds. Je regardes dans le WE et te passe un lien par MP 



fredlimacher a dit:


> Effectivement, le rendu des couleurs, vu l'écran en niveaux de gris, risque d'être "compliqué" à mettre en oeuvre.



Et ce d'autant plus que ça n'est pas un écran en niveaux de gris, mais bien un écran en noir et blanc. Les gris sont obtenus par des trames de points, ce qui fait que même des photos en NB (qui, elles sont en fait en niveaux de gris) peuvent afficher des rendus bizaroïdes


----------



## Invité (14 Septembre 2007)

Je crois que malheureusement, tu peux oublier cette idée.
Je l'ai tenté il y a un moment avec mon ClassicII et bien sur l'indispensable Graphic Converter.
Malheureusement en 512*342 et surtout en 1bit (noir et blanc) ça ne rend vraiment rien. :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Je crois que malheureusement, tu peux oublier cette idée.
> Je l'ai tenté il y a un moment avec mon ClassicII et bien sur l'indispensable Graphic Converter.
> Malheureusement en 512*342 et surtout en 1bit (noir et blanc) ça ne rend vraiment rien. :mouais:



Exemple pratique pris dans la campagne charentaise :

1) 512x384






2) 1 bit/pixel


----------



## Invité (14 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Exemple pratique pris dans la campagne charentaise :
> 
> 1) 512x384
> 
> ...



J'avais pas osé le faire.
Mais un mauvais dessin valant mieux qu'un bon discours


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> J'avais pas osé le faire.
> Mais un mauvais dessin valant mieux qu'un bon discours



Note que si ton style pictural est le pointillisme, ça peut le faire


----------



## Invité (14 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Note que si ton style pictural est le pointillisme, ça peut le faire



Oui, on pourrait inaugurer le pointillisme en NB


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Septembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Oui, on pourrait inaugurer le pointillisme en NB



Inaugurer, je sais pas.
Pousse les contrastes, et tu auras du Caza première période.
Pousse la lumière, et tu auras du Pichard. Sur des phots de nus, ça devrait aller pile-poil.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Sur des phots de nus, ça devrait aller pile-poil.



:mouais: Pile ou face, les photos de nus, du moment que c'est à poil ! 

  

Sinon, t'as toujours pas retrouvé ton autre code d'accès ?


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Septembre 2007)

Saloperie de keychain.


----------



## FdeB (15 Septembre 2007)

j'avais eu la même idée mais ces mac font quand même un bruit d'enfer... essaye quickShow si tu le trouves....


----------



## FredStrasbourg (15 Septembre 2007)

Vraiment, merci à tous !
Effectivement, la qualité d'affichage n'est pas au rendez-vous. À la limite, je m'en serais contenté (pour le "fun", vous dis-je...), mais j'avais oublié le bruit du SE...


----------



## Invité (15 Septembre 2007)

fredlimacher a dit:


> Vraiment, merci à tous !
> Effectivement, la qualité d'affichage n'est pas au rendez-vous. À la limite, je m'en serais contenté (pour le "fun", vous dis-je...), mais j'avais oublié le bruit du SE...



Mon Classic II a tourné plusieurs année sans le ventilo, et sans dommages


----------



## mirextouf (9 Octobre 2007)

bonjour, je m'incruste dans votre discussion car vous avez l'air d'être des bons. Je viens d'acquérir un SE, j'ai pas de clavier, ni de souri. Où pourrais-je en trouver? 
De plus il s'allume mais affiche un damier noir et blanc. Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire?
merci.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (9 Octobre 2007)

Effectivement sur mes vieux Performa je fais tourner mes images récentes avec QuickShow LT sans aucuns problèmes, 
j'ignore d'ou vient cette application car elle était sur le DD de mon Performa 5400 
(mac OS 7.5 ou 8.1)  sauvé  de la poubelle !
patrick


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2007)

C'était pas un goodie de K. Krause (le gars des Kaï Power Tools, filtres divers pour photoshop utilisant les fractales à qui mieux-mieux) ?


----------



## FdeB (9 Octobre 2007)

mirextouf a dit:


> bonjour, je m'incruste dans votre discussion car vous avez l'air d'être des bons. Je viens d'acquérir un SE, j'ai pas de clavier, ni de souri. Où pourrais-je en trouver?
> De plus il s'allume mais affiche un damier noir et blanc. Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire?
> merci.



j'en ai à la pelle si tu es sur Paris contact moi vite car je déménage bientot


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Octobre 2007)

il doit me rester un clavier et des souris, 
sur le Lot et Garonne si résidant en province, 
patrick


----------

